# What was the point of removing the hybrid islands..



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

Apparently a data mine found that the new update removed hybrid islands??? ): I'm kinda disappointed because I've gotten it twice and it made me smile so much since it was literally the prettiest mystery island!! Why would they even consider removing it after all that effort coding it? I genuinely can't fathom any reasons for doing so.. so if someone could enlighten me on the possibilities I'd appreciate it lol

But if this is found to be false someone please tell me I'd really love to be wrong right now HAHA


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

man those islands were the source of all my cosmos ++ windflowers )): i don’t really see the point in removing them!! the islands were really pretty too </3

edit: i actually don’t know if this is false considering i’m dumb in terms of data mining LMAO


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

seularin said:


> man those islands were the source of all my cosmos ++ windflowers )): i don’t really see the point in removing them!! the islands were really pretty too </3


Same!! I don't time travel so getting hybrids is a really slow process for me - the only reason why I have so many pink & orange cosmos is thanks to those islands


----------



## Fye (May 20, 2020)

that would be a really random thing to remove so I'm hoping the leak is wrong =\


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> Same!! I don't time travel so getting hybrids is a really slow process for me - the only reason why I have so many pink & orange cosmos is thanks to those islands


aw :c i would lend you pink roses!!!


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

seularin said:


> aw :c i would lend you pink roses!!!


aww thanks for the offer thats very sweet of you <3 but no need I've got some red & white rose patches growing.. just playing the waiting game now LOLOL


----------



## LaFra (May 20, 2020)

For real? :| 
Hybrid islands were the best. imho


----------



## Skunk (May 20, 2020)

Where did you see this? :0 I usually dont trust datamines/leaks unless they come from the notable @_Ninji on twitter!


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

That sucks, I never got the hybrid one with the pond and I never will now.. I wanted to take a pretty picture on it so badly!


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> aww thanks for the offer thats very sweet of you <3 but no need I've got some red & white rose patches growing.. just playing the waiting game now LOLOL


:0 that’s nice!!! the waiting game is .... frustrating in my case but YAY!! (i take pride in the ones i grow on my own LMAO)


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

Skunk said:


> Where did you see this? :0 I usually dont trust datamines/leaks unless they come from the notable @_Ninji on twitter!


Yeah so I had saw this from a youtube video that had sourced Ninji in his credits - but I couldn't actually find Ninji's tweet which is why I was confused. However I a quick search just now and I found this and this from him. Seems like he hasn't made a full confirmation so maybe the youtube video over-sensationalised it? Idk I hope it's false 

Has anyone gotten a hybrid island since 1.2 update thoooooo haha ))))::: Please prove me wronggg


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 20, 2020)

this could be true, my friend spent like 500 tickets to find audie and never gotten to 1 hybrid island
i'll tell her


----------



## jumpluff (May 20, 2020)

It is true as far as I can tell (for those wondering about a source, I haven't seen a static one, only a post by Alexis on Discord with the updated island rates; Alexis and Ninji datamined it, they've datamined several things together like NPC stuff edit: I got ninja'd on the Ninji confirmations)... I'm thinking either it's a very bad mistake or a severely misguided attempt to balance hybrid islands. The way they worked is you could only get hybrid islands in two flowers (your native and secondary flower), and hybrid islands had flowers with special genes that made breeding rare hybrids very easy, so some players had an 'easy' path to rare third-generation flowers (blue roses, purple windflowers and hyacinths) and others didn't. They also cracked down on the strategy where players would create pseudo-tarantula islands. I think this is in line with their philosophy about how easy it should be to obtain certain things, as well as trying to balance certain things about the economy (as futile as that is).

I also really dislike it, and I think they have a lot of nerve to outright remove stuff from the game at this point instead of adding it, tbh. This is the downside of the patch model and the one I wasn't looking forward to. The Bunny Day balance tweak was good, but they also changed the monthly variability in bug spawns, which was a lively feature I always loved.

If I'm right about the reasoning, I think they should have just changed the alleles of the flowers, but idk.


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> That sucks, I never got the hybrid one with the pond and I never will now.. I wanted to take a pretty picture on it so badly!


HAHA I've got a screenshot from my visit!! If it really got deleted... then send me your villager and I'll photoshop you over me xDDDD


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> Yeah so I had saw this from a youtube video that had sourced Ninji in his credits - but I couldn't actually find Ninji's tweet which is why I was confused. However I a quick search just now and I found this and this from him. Seems like he hasn't made a full confirmation so maybe the youtube video over-sensationalised it? Idk I hope it's false
> 
> Has anyone gotten a hybrid island since 1.2 update thoooooo haha ))))::: Please prove me wronggg


i talked to one of my friends abt this and she got a hybrid island while hopping yesterday--idk if she hasnt installed the update yet...?? she got it on her 38th ticket ;; wish i could provide proof ; ^ ;


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> It is true as far as I can tell (for those wondering about a source, I haven't seen a static one, only a post by Alexis on Discord with the updated island rates; Alexis and Ninji datamined it, they've datamined several things together like NPC stuff edit: I got ninja'd on the Ninji confirmations)... I'm thinking either it's a very bad mistake or a severely misguided attempt to balance hybrid islands. The way they worked is you could only get hybrid islands in two flowers (your native and secondary flower), so some players had an easy path to rare third-generation flowers and others didn't. They also cracked down on the strategy where players would create pseudo-tarantula islands. I think this is in line with their philosophy about how easy it should be to obtain certain things, as well as trying to balance certain things about the economy (as futile as that is).
> 
> I also really dislike it, and I think they have a lot of nerve to outright remove stuff from the game at this point instead of adding it, tbh. This is the downside of the patch model and the one I wasn't looking forward to. The Bunny Day balance tweak was good, but they also changed the monthly variability in bug spawns, which was a lively feature I always loved.


That actually makes more sense, I understand the sentiments about easy paths for third generation flowers... to me though it feels a bit overboard to completely ruin this joy for 70% of players who probably won't partake in the market of selling hybrids (unless its the market is a lot bigger than I realised but still) Thanks for explaining though ;;

Also my thoughts exactly about the patch model lolol

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Underneath The Stars said:


> this could be true, my friend spent like 500 tickets to find audie and never gotten to 1 hybrid island
> i'll tell her


500 tickets? Dear god - I'm planning to move out Audie once I get her picture so by then if your friend still hasn't found her I'm more than happy to let her adopt Audie for free!!! (no idea on when that will happen though since I'm a very slow player aaa)

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



seularin said:


> i talked to one of my friends abt this and she got a hybrid island while hopping yesterday--idk if she hasnt installed the update yet...?? she got it on her 38th ticket ;; wish i could provide proof ; ^ ;


AAAA PERHAPS WE STILL HAVE HOPE!! LOLOL


----------



## jumpluff (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> That actually makes more sense, I understand the sentiments about easy paths for third generation flowers... to me though it feels a bit overboard to completely this joy for 70% of players who probably won't partake in the market of selling hybrids (unless its the market is a lot bigger than I realised but still) Thanks for explaining though ;;
> 
> Also my thoughts exactly about the patch model lolol


I agree! I think very few players are serious participants in the online economy, let alone the hybrid economy (I like breeding my own flowers even though I trade a lot!), and to want to participate in the online economy, you tend to be more of a dedicated player in the first place (making it more possible to participate). Also, they encourage participation in the online economy with colourway exclusivity, etc. Online gaming economies are rarely balanced and the singleplayer economy can't realistically be balanced alongside it for both casual players and grinders, especially considering there aren't that many money sinks. So I've always found their attitude towards certain strategies very strange.

I'm hoping somehow Alexis/Ninji made a mistake (although I don't really think so?) or the devs did and hybrid island comes back, it was very beautiful and all players deserve a chance to go see it  The mystery tours can get a bit monotonous, and hybrid island was one of the few reasons to go do it if you're not looking for villagers.


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> AAAA PERHAPS WE STILL HAVE HOPE!! LOLOL



MAYBE HAHAHA 
i LEGIT need this to be a false data mine bc ...



Spoiler: pwetty island


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> I agree! I think very few players are serious participants in the online economy, let alone the hybrid economy (I like breeding my own flowers even though I trade a lot!), and to want to participate in the online economy, you tend to be more of a dedicated player in the first place (making it more possible to participate). Also, they encourage participation in the online economy with colourway exclusivity, etc. Online gaming economies are rarely balanced and the singleplayer economy can't realistically be balanced alongside it for both casual players and grinders, especially considering there aren't that many money sinks. So I've always found their attitude towards certain strategies very strange.
> 
> I'm hoping somehow Alexis/Ninji made a mistake (although I don't really think so?) or the devs did and hybrid island comes back, it was very beautiful and all players deserve a chance to go see it  The mystery tours can get a bit monotonous, and hybrid island was one of the few reasons to go do it if you're not looking for villagers.



You've just explained my thoughts exactly but much more eloquently lol 

I have 5 other friends who also play ACNH and none of them partake in online trading - it's sad to see their experience get punished for a small proportion of online players, even if it's just something as small as a hybrid island. I remember seeing it for the first time (unaware that it even existed) and it had made me happy for the entire day lolol 

And yep, it's definitely one of the nicer islands amongst the variations we get. Was actually planning to save up my NMT to go hybrid island hunting (not villagers haha) but perhaps there is not much point now

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



seularin said:


> MAYBE HAHAHA
> i LEGIT need this to be a false data mine bc ...
> 
> 
> ...


AAA THE WINDFLOWERS ARE SO PRETTY!! definitely one of my favs flowers.. i would die to see this with my own eyes. 


Spoiler: cossmossss


----------



## Skunk (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> Yeah so I had saw this from a youtube video that had sourced Ninji in his credits - but I couldn't actually find Ninji's tweet which is why I was confused. However I a quick search just now and I found this and this from him. Seems like he hasn't made a full confirmation so maybe the youtube video over-sensationalised it? Idk I hope it's false
> 
> Has anyone gotten a hybrid island since 1.2 update thoooooo haha ))))::: Please prove me wronggg


Ah okay, I actually couldnt find the Ninji tweet directly mentioning it so I thought maybe it was just weird out of context speculation, but maybe they are getting rid/significantly reducing the chance of getting them, maybe? :T thanks for linking !! :] 

I don't rlly go on island tours, have probably only been on like 40 trips max and never saw one of these islands so doesnt bother me too much, but it must feel bad for others who looked forward to these types of islands </3


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

@alpacac I JUS REALIZED YOURE THE OWNER OF THAT NCT THEMED ISLAND


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

Skunk said:


> Ah okay, I actually couldnt find the Ninji tweet directly mentioning it so I thought maybe it was just weird out of context speculation, but maybe they are getting rid/significantly reducing the chance of getting them, maybe? :T thanks for linking !! :]
> 
> I don't rlly go on island tours, have probably only been on like 40 trips max and never saw one of these islands so doesnt bother me too much, but it must feel bad for others who looked forward to these types of islands </3


Yeah, I suppose in context it's not really a big loss since most people don't go island tours regularly if not villager hunting. I guess if I'd never seen it before I wouldn't have felt the loss either, but having seen it now it feels kinda weird for them to be removing content rather than adding to the experience

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



seularin said:


> @alpacac I JUS REALIZED YOURE THE OWNER OF THAT NCT THEMED ISLAND


oMG WAIT I ALSO THOUGHT YOUR USERNAME WAS FAMILIAR FOR SOME REASON BUT I COULDN'T RECALL FROM WHERE!!!

nctzens RISE ayyyyyye we ballin


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> oMG WAIT I ALSO THOUGHT YOUR USERNAME WAS FAMILIAR FOR SOME REASON BUT I COULDN'T RECALL FROM WHERE!!!
> 
> nctzens RISE ayyyyyye we ballin


LEMME TAKE THIS OPPORTUNITY 2 SAY THAT YOUR JOURNAL MAKES ME HAPPY 

127’s comebacks: kick it ..... punch 
they sound mad


----------



## starlightsong (May 20, 2020)

Wow, if this is true then it makes me feel like between this and the nerfing of the scorpion & tarantula spawn rates they _want_ islands to be bland, useless, and almost entirely a waste of time to go to if you have 10 villagers... I’m scared of scorpions and spiders but I used to go to the islands to collect flowers when I was just starting and was so excited when I actually got a hybrid windflower island, because it was something I needed that incentivized going even though I wouldn’t see any villagers. Now I don’t see any point because the selection of islands was already so small even with the hybrid islands, they were already kinda boring lol. I just?? don’t understand this??


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Wow, if this is true then it makes me feel like between this and the nerfing of the scorpion & tarantula spawn rates they _want_ islands to be bland, useless, and almost entirely a waste of time to go to if you have 10 villagers... I’m scared of scorpions and spiders but I used to go to the islands to collect flowers when I was just starting and was so excited when I actually got a hybrid windflower island, because it was something I needed that incentivized going even though I wouldn’t see any villagers. Now I don’t see any point because the selection of islands was already so small even with the hybrid islands, they were already kinda boring lol. I just?? don’t understand this??


nintentoe can b a meanie


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

seularin said:


> LEMME TAKE THIS OPPORTUNITY 2 SAY THAT YOUR JOURNAL MAKES ME HAPPY
> 
> 127’s comebacks: kick it ..... punch
> they sound mad


omg a a a a a A A AA a thank you thats makes me so happy to hear even though i've been complete arse at updating lately    (when i start making my nct side villagers.. u are in for a WHIRLWIND honey)
they could kick me or punch me tho and id still say thank you tho

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



starlightsong said:


> Wow, if this is true then it makes me feel like between this and the nerfing of the scorpion & tarantula spawn rates they _want_ islands to be bland, useless, and almost entirely a waste of time to go to if you have 10 villagers... I’m scared of scorpions and spiders but I used to go to the islands to collect flowers when I was just starting and was so excited when I actually got a hybrid windflower island, because it was something I needed that incentivized going even though I wouldn’t see any villagers. Now I don’t see any point because the selection of islands was already so small even with the hybrid islands, they were already kinda boring lol. I just?? don’t understand this??


agreed agreed and agreed with literally every point you've just said here. not so sure whats my incentive to go mystery islands now ): i do just have a slither of hope that this datamine was false!


----------



## starlightsong (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> omg a a a a a A A AA a thank you thats makes me so happy to hear even though i've been complete arse at updating lately    (when i start making my nct side villagers.. u are in for a WHIRLWIND honey)
> they could kick me or punch me tho and id still say thank you tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020
> ...


yeah, my 10 current villagers aren’t all permanent so i will be going back to hunt for new ones at some point but it’s honestly gonna feel less exciting having to hop through tons of islands without ever seeing that beautiful hybrid windflower island! i had really been hoping they’d add _more_ types of islands, not remove existing ones


----------



## SarahsNY (May 20, 2020)

Oh wow, I really hope this isn’t true. Unlike the bug and interest nerfs (which I still don’t agree with) hybrid islands added no monetary gain to an offline player. Even if they did, why remove them? I swear, I’ve never been a fan of update models in games to begin with (release a finished product to start!!!!!), but I hate them even more now that features are being outright removed. If it weren’t for substantial content missing from the game I’d be tempted to just avoid updates all together at this rate.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 20, 2020)

For the last week I've been thinking this was the case that they removed hybrid islands. I've done at least 800+ islands during that time on villager hunts, and I've seen a friend do a couple hundred as well. Combined that with watching random twitch streamers on massive hunts for Judy / Lolly, and I haven't seen one hybrid island at all since the last update.

Compared with before where I'd usually find a hybrid island once every 50-75 tickets. Such a dumb move by Nintendo. I feel like for some reason something they added in the last patch puts a blocker on the hybrid islands instead of them purposely removing them. It could just be an(other) error from them. If it's intentional, it really seems like the most unnecessary thing they could possibly have done.


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

SarahsNY said:


> Oh wow, I really hope this isn’t true. Unlike the bug and interest nerfs (which I still don’t agree with) hybrid islands added no monetary gain to an offline player. Even if they did, why remove them? I swear, I’ve never been a fan of update models in games to begin with (release a finished product to start!!!!!), but I hate them even more now that features are being outright removed. If it weren’t for substantial content missing from the game I’d be tempted to just avoid updates all together at this rate.


You know, initially I was actually happy with the update model since I liked the feeling of being surprised by new updates without TT spoiling it for me. It made me feel like I could play this game for a lot longer than I did in New Leaf. However, now with all these constant patches that (I think) are intended to stop TT-ers and online markets from profiting, it just feels like they're hurting the average player instead and I'm starting to get annoyed :/

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



BalloonFight said:


> For the last week I've been thinking this was the case that they removed hybrid islands. I've done at least 800+ islands during that time on villager hunts, and I've seen a friend do a couple hundred as well. Combined that with watching random twitch streamers on massive hunts for Judy / Lolly, and I haven't seen one hybrid island at all since the last update.
> 
> Compared with before where I'd usually find a hybrid island once every 50-75 tickets. Such a dumb move by Nintendo. I feel like for some reason something they added in the last patch puts a blocker on the hybrid islands instead of them purposely removing them. It could just be an(other) error from them. If it's intentional, it really seems like the most unnecessary thing they could possibly have done.


That's sound like some pretty strong observational evidence there.. ): Maaan if I had knew I would've wasted all my NMT before 1.2.0 so I could still get hybrid islands lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 20, 2020)

I haven't seen any hard info on yet, but assuming this is the case, I wonder if nintendo's thoughts aren't that the hybrid islands were just meant to jumpstart community hybreeding, and now that there's a ton of hybrid flowers in circulation, they don't serve a purpose anymore


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

I hope they bring it back if anything because personally I've never gotten to the hybrid island yet!!! Without trading for nmts its basically a nuisance to get more than probably 50 nmts overall throughout the game thus far anyways  for me personally just because I dont trade for nmt=》 my connection is horrible.  And i dont really like doing random chores for nmps... I've only gone to the island about 15 times and I only have 10 nmts left now I'm stuck doing chores for a pathway... anyways I feel like the decision to add all these updates has coincidally made for a BUNCH more of random glitches hacks and aspects of the game like dupes which arent necessarily the most positive... definetely makes the game more "interesting".. >_>


----------



## Manah (May 20, 2020)

Great, the one thing this game really needed is even less miles island variety.


----------



## Lattecakes (May 20, 2020)

This explains so much. I have only been to hybrid island once when I was first starting the game. I took some orange roses with me to plant on my island. Later on I sold them all to Timmy & Tommy because I am so poor lol...only to find out that those orange roses were from hybrid island. Ever since finding out, I have been using my nmts to try to go back and I never did see that island again. Farewell my chances of ever obtaining a blue rose lol  Nintendo...why?? Why remove hybrid island but not patch all the glitches instead? Haven't we been punished enough lol.


----------



## Fey (May 20, 2020)

If this is true I’m quite disappointed. I had yet to see one, and have been looking forward to it ever since I heard about them being in the game. I don’t think I would’ve even taken many with me to begin with—I just wanted to experience the novelty in person ~.~


----------



## pamelarose (May 20, 2020)

I feel like they’re beginning to limit us :-( the scorpion/tarantula island and now this? Why do they care so much? It makes us happy. I guess people are taking advantage but it’s not THAT bad.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 20, 2020)

seularin said:


> @alpacac I JUS REALIZED YOURE THE OWNER OF THAT NCT THEMED ISLAND





alpacac said:


> Yeah, I suppose in context it's not really a big loss since most people don't go island tours regularly if not villager hunting. I guess if I'd never seen it before I wouldn't have felt the loss either, but having seen it now it feels kinda weird for them to be removing content rather than adding to the experience
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020
> 
> ...



WAIT WHAT NCT ISLAND???

omg my other character is literally named Taeyong...


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> WAIT WHAT NCT ISLAND???
> 
> omg my other character is literally named Taeyong...


LMAO MY OTHER ONE IS YUTA


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 20, 2020)

seularin said:


> LMAO MY OTHER ONE IS YUTA



OMG this is so funny because i literally just visited your island! but i had to go with my main character... how hilarious would it be if i arrived as my taeyong character :'D


----------



## RiceBunny (May 20, 2020)

Mystery Islands are free to go to, you don’t need a Nintendo subscription; but you know what does need a Nintendo sub? Multiplayer. Making the islands not worth going to will push people to want to interact online more(to get what they need, like hybrid flowers). This is the only reason I could think of as to why they would do this


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> OMG this is so funny because i literally just visited your island! but i had to go with my main character... how hilarious would it be if i arrived as my taeyong character :'D



AHH yutaes so cute  yong is def a bias wrecker while yuwin is my ult


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> WAIT WHAT NCT ISLAND???
> 
> omg my other character is literally named Taeyong...





seularin said:


> LMAO MY OTHER ONE IS YUTA


YOOOO YALL I WAS GONNA MAKE A TAEIL CHARACTER SKLJFKSLD our minds are too powerful


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> YOOOO YALL I WAS GONNA MAKE A TAEIL CHARACTER SKLJFKSLD our minds are too powerful


OWISJJA DID U DO IT


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 20, 2020)

seularin said:


> AHH yutaes so cute  yong is def a bias wrecker while yuwin is my ult





alpacac said:


> YOOOO YALL I WAS GONNA MAKE A TAEIL CHARACTER SKLJFKSLD our minds are too powerful



the way we hijacked this thread and talked about NCT omg
my current taeyong's haircolor is pink and he's wearing the bulldog jacket because it looks like kick it, i cannot...


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> the way we hijacked this thread and talked about NCT omg
> my current taeyong's haircolor is pink and he's wearing the bulldog jacket because it looks like kick it, i cannot...



llllemme introduce u to some new thangs ..... we should have an nct dm LMAO
also yongs pink hair UGH i cant hes too


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

seularin said:


> OWISJJA DID U DO IT





Underneath The Stars said:


> the way we hijacked this thread and talked about NCT omg
> my current taeyong's haircolor is pink and he's wearing the bulldog jacket because it looks like kick it, i cannot...


mods probably thinking "the kpoppies back at it again" pls don't ban us AAAaaa 
i'm gonna make taeil as my 2nd character later on when I have free time ;u; I want him to be my cafe owner
ok guys but there this yellow one piece suit in ACNH that has a dragon on it and it LEGIT looks like kick it era omg hmu if you wanna catalog xDD
we should make a separate gc for nct characters in animal crossing though bye that'd be so cute

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



RiceBunny said:


> Mystery Islands are free to go to, you don’t need a Nintendo subscription; but you know what does need a Nintendo sub? Multiplayer. Making the islands not worth going to will push people to want to interact online more(to get what they need, like hybrid flowers). This is the only reason I could think of as to why they would do this


more online subs = more nintendo money?? HAHA i'd be so sad if this were the case though, it just feels so wrong for them to be removing content when theres already a lot to be desired ):


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> mods probably thinking "the kpoppies back at it again" pls don't ban us AAAaaa
> i'm gonna make taeil as my 2nd character later on when I have free time ;u; I want him to be my cafe owner
> ok guys but there this yellow one piece suit in ACNH that has a dragon on it and it LEGIT looks like kick it era omg hmu if you wanna catalog xDD
> we should make a separate gc for nct characters in animal crossing though bye that'd be so cute


imagine jus casually walkin into starbucks then BAM _moon taeil_
LEMME CATALOG LMAO kick it was wild
omg yesth pls  some1 make it ... im busy streaming punch atm LMAO


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

seularin said:


> imagine jus casually walkin into starbucks then BAM _moon taeil_
> LEMME CATALOG LMAO kick it was wild
> omg yesth pls  some1 make it ... im busy streaming punch atm LMAO


ill add you two when i figure out if group chats can work on bell tree :3 and also when punch era is slowing down h h h h slowly streaming my life away


----------



## theravenboys (May 20, 2020)

When I started playing ACNH hybrid island was literally the first island I got. My hybrid island flowers are hyacinths and the hybrids were pink and purple and I thought they were so gorgeous. It sucks if they’re taking that away ;;-;;

also omg I didn’t expect to click this thread and find an NCT discussion happening!



Spoiler



I’m Yuta


----------



## SourDeez (May 20, 2020)

This would be very unfortunate as I never got to see a hybrid island :/


----------



## Leela (May 20, 2020)

Usually I don't mind the minor tweaks from Nintendo—although I like having monthly variety in bug distribution, I didn't mind the adjustment of the rare bug spawn rates too much because there are plenty of ways to make money in this game. However, I can't help but be disappointed in the removal of certain NMT islands when the overall collection was bland to begin with.

I wish they hadn't removed the hybrid islands because they were so rewarding and pretty to visit, but if they really wanted them gone, they could have instead introduced a replacement island, or occasionally spawned a third type of flower on the standard islands. For example, my islands always have tulips or pansies, and I get hyacinths and windflowers in the shop, so for me the islands could rarely spawn mums, roses, cosmos or lilies. That wouldn't be game changing because Leif gives everyone access to all the seeds now anyway, and collecting uncommon flower species would be a small but welcome change when we reach an island we've seen eight times already.


----------



## Cethosia (May 20, 2020)

I really hope hybrid island will come back. They were the prettiest islands you can find in game. I was lucky enough to find both of them, but it's sad others won't be able to experience them now.


----------



## aria2232 (May 20, 2020)

I haven't even been to one yet and they are already taking it away?! Why would they do this?


----------



## Raz (May 20, 2020)

If this is true, it looks like nintendo is already desperately trying to make the game artificially longer for us. Instead of giving us something to do in the game (cause honestly, most of us already ran out of activities), they're just relying on the most boring and time consuming, RNG based activity to keep people engaged with the game (spoiler: I won't work).


----------



## aloherna (May 20, 2020)

Aww, Thats too bad.. I never got to see a hybrid island.


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

bro are you fr? that sucks wth,, what was the point of putting them in if you were just gonna remove them :c


----------



## Sweetley (May 20, 2020)

Hey, Nintendo! Your job is to add content, not removing it!

Seriously, this is a pretty dumb decision if they really gonna do it. I thought they advertised Mystery Islands back then as little fun adventures for the player, so what's the point then if they remove the uniqueness of these islands? Sure, the majority of AC players probably only care for those islands because of villager hunting, but it's still nice when you don't find a favorite villager and instead something like hybrid flowers, so that the NMT you used wasn't such a big waste at the end. Overall, I only mangend to see Hybrid Flower Island twice so far, it's in general very difficult to find said island, like I would understand if you would get it too often and they just gonna reduce the chances of finding it to make it more special. Completely removing it however is ridiculous. I hope Nintendo will think about this again.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 20, 2020)

This feels unnecessary. Like, why do y'all care, Nintendo? Leave it be.  The update aspect of this game has its boons, but it has also proved annoying with them "fixing" things that don't really need to be fixed or that they themselves can't really properly fix just due to how these Internet communities function.

I only came across a hybrid island probably twice in the early days of New Horizons and managed to find pink and blue windflowers that I proceeded to take back to my island and breed. I'm glad I got to encounter them while they were a thing.



Raz said:


> If this is true, it looks like nintendo is already desperately trying to make the game artificially longer for us. Instead of giving us something to do in the game (cause honestly, most of us already ran out of activities), they're just relying on the most boring and time consuming, RNG based activity to keep people engaged with the game (spoiler: I won't work).


Yep, sounds about right.


----------



## Clock (May 20, 2020)

Well that's ridiculous, can't believe the ruined the bug rate and this by removing the hybrid island? I hope they don't ruin fish spawns or turnips next.


----------



## trashpedia (May 20, 2020)

Oh nooooo >•< I really loved the hybrid islands, as they were super interesting to come across during villager hunts. It kinda sucks that you can’t find them anymore along with the low bug spawning rates. I hope this was just a mistake.

Also NCT skwosjska
Okay I don’t listen to them very often but I will admit some of their songs are bops tho


----------



## Loubelle (May 20, 2020)

I never got to experience a hybrid island :< It would be really sad if they got rid of this island :/ Especially since they seemed to have created this game with trading in mind. It's like Nintendo thought "You can trade, but not too much, we don't want hybrids that accessible, now do we?" I haven't had much issues growing hybrids, but those 3rd gens are frustrating lol! I think my flower genetics might be bad :> so a hybrid island would've been really nice, but i guess that's out the window now :[


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

theravenboys said:


> When I started playing ACNH hybrid island was literally the first island I got. My hybrid island flowers are hyacinths and the hybrids were pink and purple and I thought they were so gorgeous. It sucks if they’re taking that away ;;-;;
> 
> also omg I didn’t expect to click this thread and find an NCT discussion happening!
> 
> ...


omg your yuta LOOKS SO CUTE  <3 fellow nctzens unite  look at all us kboos making acnh characters of our kpop boys :'D LOLOL



trashpedia said:


> Also NCT skwosjska
> Okay I don’t listen to them very often but I will admit some of their songs are bops tho


SKDSks stream punch  i do see that 'loonaverse' in your profile tho.. can say i've stanned since odd eye circle era <3

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



SourDeez said:


> This would be very unfortunate as I never got to see a hybrid island :/





aria2232 said:


> I haven't even been to one yet and they are already taking it away?! Why would they do this?





aloherna said:


> Aww, Thats too bad.. I never got to see a hybrid island.


It's such a shame to see the amount of people who never even got to see a hybrid island before they had it removed.. sigh
It was already rare so probably hard to profit/cheat off of, there was really no point in needing to take the joy away for majority of players!!!


----------



## Gazer297 (May 20, 2020)

I found a couple early on but have not found that island or any rare island recently.


----------



## Dewasa (May 20, 2020)

I agree, such a weird decision to remove something that already had a small percentage in seeing. I personally island hopped about 140+ in total before they removed it and have only seen it once.

Maybe there's some sort of a backdoor way to force it or something that the general public is not aware of. Super random and hoping that they bring it back with higher percentage...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 20, 2020)

awh I never got to experience one :/
tbh that's the only reason why i'd do islands sometimes was to maybe encounter a hybrid island


----------



## Miss Misty (May 20, 2020)

From what I saw, it appears that the "tradeoff" for getting rid of the hybrid islands was also getting rid of some of the more generic islands (the ones Ninji referred to as Island 0, Island 1, Spiral Island, and Fidget Spinner Island).

I guess their logic may have been that we all have Leif now so we can breed whatever we want, whenever we want. Also some hybrid islands (hyacinth, windflower, rose, mum) were better than others (cosmos, tulip). As someone with native cosmoses and sister flower tulips, I had all of the colors for each of them before I found my first hybrid island. It's really annoying that they just got rid of a bunch of islands and made the remaining generic islands more common instead of adding new ones.


----------



## marea (May 20, 2020)

I loved going to islands and finding money rocks, bottles and flowers even if it was rare! I still had to work for my tickets so it is not like this stuff was handed to me. I just wish they would chill a little before we end up with no money rocks, DIYs or villagers on islands. like are they regretting this fun and harmless feature or what?

This better not be true or i will be very disappointed, nintendo!! ):


----------



## Feraligator (May 20, 2020)

I've only ever been to one, I don't get why they'd remove this...
I have all the hybrids (and way too many that they've littered my beach lol) so I don't really need to go to hybrid islands but it sucks for those who are looking for them. If they thought getting blue roses/purple pansies etc was too easy through this method then why not just replace the flower genes with the normal ones from your own island??


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> From what I saw, it appears that the "tradeoff" for getting rid of the hybrid islands was also getting rid of some of the more generic islands (the ones Ninji referred to as Island 0, Island 1, Spiral Island, and Fidget Spinner Island).
> 
> I guess their logic may have been that we all have Leif now so we can breed whatever we want, whenever we want. Also some hybrid islands (hyacinth, windflower, rose, mum) were better than others (cosmos, tulip). As someone with native cosmoses and sister flower tulips, I had all of the colors for each of them before I found my first hybrid island. It's really annoying that they just got rid of a bunch of islands and made the remaining generic islands more common instead of adding new ones.



RIP Spiral island. You will be missed for tarantula/scorpion farming.

I never got to experience a hybrid island so I'm a bit salty not gonna lie. Almost feels unfair that if you didn't get one before now you're never going to get those free hybrids and the experience. :'(

I understood the reasons for the bug rarity nerfs, I could even somewhat rationalize the bank interest nerf too... but this? I don't get it. I guess it would make some hybrids "less rare" but I fail to see how that would be harmful at all. It's not like the islands had gold roses or something.​


----------



## Solio (May 20, 2020)

And another baffling 'balancing'-decision to add to the list...
What's gonna be next? Halfing the selling prices of all fish and bugs? Reducing the number of daily fossils to 1? Reducing the campsite spawnrate? 

Oh boy, cant wait!


----------



## nammie (May 20, 2020)

Yea I saw the news about this and honestly it kinda makes me mad.

It's ridiculous they keep trying to quietly nerf a NONCOMPETITIVE game by making it harder to make bells (less rare bug spawns, lowering interest rates, changing turnip prices as soon as you TT), and now they're making it harder to get hybrids, which is really just harming new players, and players who dont have the online subscription. Items are also considerably more expensive in acnh vs acnl.

Meanwhile there are what. A ton of new ways to dupe which is definitely harming the economy and theyre not patching any of those.

At this point I'm suspicious that all these "balances", plus the super tedious dialogue options and other horrible design choices are to force you to play longer, and to get an online subscription to get the full game experience. And that really leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 20, 2020)

I would be disappointed if this is truly the case since it gave more reason to buy NMT, but have the dataminers checked to see if it is accessible through a different method like wearing DAL stuff for example?


----------



## SarahsNY (May 20, 2020)

I’ve already considered hacking my switch to get more than one island (I’m still angry about this), but if uncessary feature removal like this keeps happening, I can imagine lots of other people will modify their switch to add them back in or something.

This reminds me of when Linux was removed on the PS3 because Sony was afraid of people using it to hack the console... only for this removal to anger people, and inspire a concentrated effort to hack the PS3 that didn’t exist before. Goes without saying the PS3 was hacked shortly after the removal of Linux.

If Nintendo is making these unnecessary changes to ward off hackers or people “abusing” the system... well their problem is going to get a lot worse.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 20, 2020)

Man that makes sense why I've been hopping islands and not seeing any hybrid islands at all, glad I was able to experience it once at least   This sucks though, it was so pretty and made me so excited to finally find one


----------



## N a t (May 20, 2020)

I hope this isn't true! I've only ever found one hybrid island on a previous save file and I never took any pics or anything, it wasn't the pretty version with the lake but it was covered in orange, pink, and black tulips...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 20, 2020)

Let me guess....

Nintendo Switch online service.


----------



## Megina (May 20, 2020)

No wonder I ain't seen one in a while....
owo;;


----------



## Iris_T (May 20, 2020)

Same as others, I tought I was just being unlucky because I wasn't  finding any hybrid island...well that sucks. 
Only ever managed to find one, and while I don't need many hybrids nowdays, I loved the chance to find one as a surprise, sigh.


----------



## YunaApple (May 20, 2020)

Wow. I never even seen a hybrid island lol
I don't understand the reasoning for these nerfs, it's not a competitive game. Even if this is to punish TT, it makes no sense punishing everyone.


----------



## Mu~ (May 20, 2020)

I hope they made a mistake and they'll put them back in the game, because I never saw one :'(


----------



## 5cm/s (May 20, 2020)

is this confirmed? i'm so sad- i only saw hybrid island once. if they're worried about people exploiting it somehow, the chance you'll go to hybrid island is already so low and i'm not sure how taking hybrid island away helps anything?


----------



## soomi (May 20, 2020)

What, that sucks lol. I've never been to a hybrid island 

There's no point to go island hopping now. I was excited to see it.


----------



## tobi! (May 20, 2020)

i spent over 30NMT trying to find it..... i cant believe i wasted everything!!!


----------



## whimsycreator (May 20, 2020)

tobi! said:


> i spent over 30NMT trying to find it..... i cant believe i wasted everything!!!



Pats  I know that feeling... (I’ve never encountered the shark island and just gave up)

I also feel so crushed knowing the hybrid island isn’t in the game anymore. In my opinion, the hybrid island feels like the prettiest island that was really “worth seeing” and actually taking an island tour just to see (aside from island-hopping to hunt for a villager.)

Something about it just felt so magical when I first saw it... sigh... why did Nintendo remove it


----------



## stiney (May 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> From what I saw, it appears that the "tradeoff" for getting rid of the hybrid islands was also getting rid of some of the more generic islands (the ones Ninji referred to as Island 0, Island 1, Spiral Island, and Fidget Spinner Island).
> 
> I guess their logic may have been that we all have Leif now so we can breed whatever we want, whenever we want. Also some hybrid islands (hyacinth, windflower, rose, mum) were better than others (cosmos, tulip). As someone with native cosmoses and sister flower tulips, I had all of the colors for each of them before I found my first hybrid island. It's really annoying that they just got rid of a bunch of islands and made the remaining generic islands more common instead of adding new ones.


I was on spiral island last night.


----------



## meggiewes (May 20, 2020)

I think if they remove a special island, then they should add a different special island. I wouldn't mind if they made them seasonal. Or just add more mystery islands to the list. It makes no sense to why they would remove something. If they didn't want us to get our hands on hybrids easily, then they could have altered it to make a different island with all of the different flower types. Or add in one island for each flower type and have those be a low rarity. Then we would get more island variety and make the nook mile islands even more exciting.


----------



## swifterly (May 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> From what I saw, it appears that the "tradeoff" for getting rid of the hybrid islands was also getting rid of some of the more generic islands (the ones Ninji referred to as Island 0, Island 1, Spiral Island, and Fidget Spinner Island).
> 
> I guess their logic may have been that we all have Leif now so we can breed whatever we want, whenever we want. Also some hybrid islands (hyacinth, windflower, rose, mum) were better than others (cosmos, tulip). As someone with native cosmoses and sister flower tulips, I had all of the colors for each of them before I found my first hybrid island. It's really annoying that they just got rid of a bunch of islands and made the remaining generic islands more common instead of adding new ones.



Wait, wtf?! They removed some of the generic islands too?? That is NOT a tradeoff... the mystery islands had little enough variety in the first place!! Spiral island was my favorite generic island...

And yeah, I haven't seen a hybrid island since the update but I thought that was just bad luck D: I actually went specifically island hopping to find hybrids, luckily I didn't waste too many NMTs on it, but god damn. The absolute NERVE of Nintendo to **remove** things from a game already missing so much base content - and the FURTHER nerve to not even announce it in the patch notes!!! What do you even think the patch notes are for, Nintendo??

I gotta say, I was willing to give it a shot and I do see some upsides to it, but so far I have been *very* disappointed with the way Nintendo has chosen to abuse this frequent update model.


----------



## TrippyKitten (May 20, 2020)

If this is true, that's very disappointing. These nerfs overall are incredibly frustrating, especially since Nintendo isn't being transparent about them. 
"Addressed issues to further ensure an enjoyable gaming experience. " That's super vague.
Then we log in to find out there's reduced bank interest. Looking in further, reduced bug spawns. Now this might be another part of the _issues?_ _*sigh*_ They're really not creating an enjoyable gaming experience for me and many others...


----------



## justina (May 20, 2020)

Aww this is really sad  I got a lot of my hybrids from those islands!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2020)

I haven't seen a hybrid island since before 1.20 update. It makes sense. I notice the crud islands have increased.


----------



## Neechan (May 20, 2020)

Wait what....I have yet to see a hybrid island, let alone the one with the pond in the middle with rare hybrids...


----------



## Red Cat (May 20, 2020)

If this was intentional, it is extremely dumb. Basically, the devs wasted time to add hybrid islands to the game and then wasted more time to remove them. Making things even grindier to obtain will not increase the lifespan of the game; it will just make more and more people say "**** it, I quit." You'd think they would have learned that from City Folk. How about some QOL improvements instead? We're still waiting for mass crafting. The updates have been really disappointing so far. Redd shows up once in a blue moon so most of the time I don't even remember he was added, we already have all the flowers and bushes we want from Leif, and the May Day and Museum events lasted all of 5 minutes. At this rate, 3 more years of updates seems more like a curse than a blessing. If they are saving all of the good stuff for the paid DLC, they should stop playing games and just sell it already, unless they aren't even close to being done with the paid DLC in which case people will be paying even more money for yet another half-finished product.


----------



## Eevees (May 20, 2020)

Nooo  I never got to one before this sucks. RIP


----------



## minimoon (May 20, 2020)

Rather than remove island types I think they really needed to add more interesting ones! I like going to the islands to collect resources etc. sometimes but I'd go much more if there was a greater chance of non-native fruit (not just one other type), hybrid flowers (not just hybrids of my native flower), and other novelty islands (I've never seen the bell rock one).
How about an island with extra fossils, an island with extra recipes, a furniture tree island, an island that always has thunderstorms, a bell tree island? More fun islands please, not fewer!


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

nintendo really adds/removes features (that already bother us smh) to keep us playing; with quarantine going on, people spend loads of time on nh (which is what they want) but the more we play it the more we see the tedious things--not being able to batch craft, the long dialogue, etc.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 20, 2020)

But there are already so many islands to pick from! /s

With so few islands there are to visit, none of them should really be removed. Way more need added...


----------



## Mary (May 20, 2020)

Yeah, I haven't seen one recently either, the last one I saw was when I found Rosie during the first week. She was surrounded by a field of hybrid hyacinths, such a pretty picture! I'm really sad they've removed it, hopefully it's just an accident and will be added back!


----------



## Soigne (May 20, 2020)

beginning to question nintendo at this point


----------



## Mo Notony (May 20, 2020)

Wouldn't make a difference to me because never ONCE have I landed on them, and I've been playing since the night of launch.


----------



## alpacac (May 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> From what I saw, it appears that the "tradeoff" for getting rid of the hybrid islands was also getting rid of some of the more generic islands (the ones Ninji referred to as Island 0, Island 1, Spiral Island, and Fidget Spinner Island).



Wow thanks! This is the first time I've actually seen more detailed explanation of what got removed. That's really disappointing though, how is the "tradeoff" for removing content is to remove even MORE content? That doesn't make any sense to me lol RIP Spiral Island it was one I liked running around on. 



MasterM64 said:


> I would be disappointed if this is truly the case since it gave more reason to buy NMT, but have the dataminers checked to see if it is accessible through a different method like wearing DAL stuff for example?


I think I saw someone else with the same sentiment/idea! I think I'd be even moreee disappointed though if we did have to use a backdoor method to get the hybrid island. Unless its supposed to be an "easter egg" type of thing, theres really no point in making a rare island already harder & rarer to access ):


----------



## Red Cat (May 20, 2020)

alpacac said:


> Wow thanks! This is the first time I've actually seen more detailed explanation of what got removed. That's really disappointing though, how is the "tradeoff" for removing content is to remove even MORE content? That doesn't make any sense to me lol RIP Spiral Island it was one I liked running around on.
> 
> 
> I think I saw someone else with the same sentiment/idea! I think I'd be even moreee disappointed though if we did have to use a backdoor method to get the hybrid island. Unless its supposed to be an "easter egg" type of thing, theres really no point in making a rare island already harder & rarer to access ):


Maybe they made Dodo clapping a real thing in an update in order to access those islands just to troll us.


----------



## John Wick (May 20, 2020)

I never even got to see one!

You suck, Nintendo.


----------



## Fey (May 20, 2020)

swifterly said:


> The absolute NERVE of Nintendo to **remove** things from a game already missing so much base content - *and the FURTHER nerve to not even announce it in the patch notes!!!* What do you even think the patch notes are for, Nintendo?



This is exactly what pushes it from disappointment to anger at Nintendo for me. Removing the hybrid islands is much less justifiable than lowering bug spawn rates—one was clearly an intended feature while the other was just a mistake in the coding. If Nintendo takes away content (because I don’t think it can be argued that that’s not what’s happening in this case) they need to be upfront about it. It feels disingenuous and is unfair toward the consumer. At the very least, they should be offering new, comparable content to replace the loss with.


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 20, 2020)

This makes so much sense, I used over 500 tickets about 2 weeks ago and I didn't see a single hybrid island, but I saw them every once in a while back when the game first came out. Awfully disappointing. They've really screwed up bigtime with this game.


----------



## Sefyre (May 20, 2020)

I've never even seen a hybrid island before. Or a tarantula island, either, come to think of it. 

If you're not taking advantage of TTing or aggressively playing the stalk market or both, these nerfs are getting more and more painful to endure.


----------



## Lillyshins (May 20, 2020)

Really sad if this is true.

I never even got to see a hybrid island.


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> From what I saw, it appears that the "tradeoff" for getting rid of the hybrid islands was also getting rid of some of the more generic islands (the ones Ninji referred to as Island 0, Island 1, Spiral Island, and Fidget Spinner Island).



There are 4 starter islands that have a weirdly coded spawn rates, Fidget Spinner and Spiral are 2 of the start islands and they have a 9.68% spawn chance. They read as "0" in the code, but do indeed spawn.

The only islands that were removed were the Big Fish/Hybrid Flower and the Hybrid Flower islands.

You can view the spawn rates here.






						AC:NH Mystery Islands % - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Sefyre (May 21, 2020)

Bioness said:


> There are 4 starter islands that have a weirdly coded spawn rates, Fidget Spinner and Spiral are 2 of the start islands and they have a 9.68% spawn chance. They read as "0" in the code, but do indeed spawn.
> 
> The only islands that were removed were the Big Fish/Hybrid Flower and the Hybrid Flower islands.
> 
> ...


RNG is sure something sometimes.

For something with a relatively low spawn rate, I visited Trash Island an awful lot of times.

Plus side: I learned all the trash-related DIYs. Down side: There was too much trash.


----------



## alpacac (May 21, 2020)

Bioness said:


> There are 4 starter islands that have a weirdly coded spawn rates, Fidget Spinner and Spiral are 2 of the start islands and they have a 9.68% spawn chance. They read as "0" in the code, but do indeed spawn.
> 
> The only islands that were removed were the Big Fish/Hybrid Flower and the Hybrid Flower islands.
> 
> ...


thank you heaps for this! disappointing to hear but glad to hear actual evidence for it now


----------



## Djf881 (May 21, 2020)

I did 1600 islands in 1.2.0 looking for villagers and never saw hybrid island. I think it is gone.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 21, 2020)

Seriously? I've only ever been to one hybrid island


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2020)

Sefyre said:


> RNG is sure something sometimes.
> 
> For something with a relatively low spawn rate, I visited Trash Island an awful lot of times.
> 
> Plus side: I learned all the trash-related DIYs. Down side: There was too much trash.



Trash Island was 5% before 1.2.0. Now is it is 1%.

That document doesn't show the previous rates, you have to look at another one to compare them.

...

Or I will just post them, here:

Removed


Big Fish/Hybrid Island
Hybrid Flower Island
Increased:


Short River 9.68% from 9%
Short River and Pond 9.68% from 9%
Spiral River 9.68% from 9%
Fidget Spinner 9.68% from 9%
Sister Fruit 10% from 9%
Curly River 8% from 5%
Falls 10% from 5%
Decreased:


Mountain 8% from 9%
Scorpion/Money Rock 1% from 2%
Rugged Tree 1.5% from 2%
Big Fish (formally Big Fish 2) 2% from 3%
Trash 1% from 5%
Finned Fish 0.5% from 1%
Gold Rock/Scorpion 0.3% from 1%


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2020)

Yaaaa looks like NMTs are almost worthless once you get the villagers you're looking for -.-


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 21, 2020)

this is super dumb because it low key makes island tours irrelevant unless you are looking for a villager :/
once you have a developed town its pretty easy to farm materials, catch fish, etc, so without hybrid island I don't see any use for NMT, given that you've already have all your dreamies.


----------



## Flodorf (May 21, 2020)

Quite frankly this is a direct consequence of the insane amount of NMTs going around. 

Nintendo must have wanted X amount of rewards from mystery islands. Seeing as by normal play you can might be able to visit 2 to 5 NMTs a day and the spawn rates of those islands, Nintendo wanted amount X to be low.

Currently, its not a matter of how many NMTs you can acquire per day, as people have hundreds, but how many islands you can visit each day. This greatly increases X and thus upsetting the balance Nintendo intended.

Removing these islands is meant to stop the bleeding until they can figure out how to fix the much larger issue of duplication and unlimited NMTs. 

Sure, it sucks for normal players, but, I found the hybrid flower island twice before (on 1.1.x), so it is a small sacrifice as chances are very low already. I am sure they will reintroduce the islands once people do not have unlimited NMTS to farm these islands. A normal player might not even notice they were removed if they come back later.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 21, 2020)

Bioness said:


> There are 4 starter islands that have a weirdly coded spawn rates, Fidget Spinner and Spiral are 2 of the start islands and they have a 9.68% spawn chance. They read as "0" in the code, but do indeed spawn.
> 
> The only islands that were removed were the Big Fish/Hybrid Flower and the Hybrid Flower islands.
> 
> ...


Oh that's really odd. When I saw the doc reported their coding as being set to 0, I assumed that meant that they were still in the game but unable to spawn, since the May Day Island was also still in the game and set at 0. I remember when it first got posted a few days ago that other people had the same assumption.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 21, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Trash Island was 5% before 1.2.0. Now is it is 1%.
> 
> That document doesn't show the previous rates, you have to look at another one to compare them.
> 
> ...


just to add, and lousy/good RNG(anyone know good sacrifices the RNG gods will accept for cj/flick and celeste? lmao)
in 33 tickets yesterday while hunting for a villager
spiral 3x
money 3x
mountain 1x
short river pond 5-7x lost track
sister fruit 3x
falls 1x
bamboo 4x
short river 5-7x i lost track after a while

i can say in the past week, i have seen 2 islands i've never seen before, not sure of their names, i'll have to look them up. most of the time though, i get short river & pond, spiral, and short river a LOT, with bamboo tossed in.


----------



## carackobama (May 21, 2020)

I’m so mad?? like it literally makes no sense Nintendo why


----------



## peachmilke (May 21, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> From what I saw, it appears that the "tradeoff" for getting rid of the hybrid islands was also getting rid of some of the more generic islands (the ones Ninji referred to as Island 0, Island 1, Spiral Island, and Fidget Spinner Island).
> 
> I guess their logic may have been that we all have Leif now so we can breed whatever we want, whenever we want. Also some hybrid islands (hyacinth, windflower, rose, mum) were better than others (cosmos, tulip). As someone with native cosmoses and sister flower tulips, I had all of the colors for each of them before I found my first hybrid island. It's really annoying that they just got rid of a bunch of islands and made the remaining generic islands more common instead of adding new ones.


even with Leif though can't you not get special hybrids without hybrid islands? ex. Green mums or did they update that too


----------



## Miss Misty (May 21, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> even with Leif though can't you not get special hybrids without hybrid islands? ex. Green mums or did they update that too


You can get special hybrids like green mums, it just takes a little longer to breed mums with the specific genetics to produce them. That's what I meant about certain hybrid islands being worth more than others. I'm pretty sure hybrid island orange cosmoses are actually worse at making black cosmoses than regular oranges from seed red x seed yellow tbh.


----------



## peachmilke (May 21, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> You can get special hybrids like green mums, it just takes a little longer to breed mums with the specific genetics to produce them. That's what I meant about certain hybrid islands being worth more than others. I'm pretty sure hybrid island orange cosmoses are actually worse at making black cosmoses than regular oranges from seed red x seed yellow tbh.


Ahh okay, that makes sense then! Thanks for replying


----------



## Cethosia (May 21, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> You can get special hybrids like green mums, it just takes a little longer to breed mums with the specific genetics to produce them. That's what I meant about certain hybrid islands being worth more than others. I'm pretty sure hybrid island orange cosmoses are actually worse at making black cosmoses than regular oranges from seed red x seed yellow tbh.


They are better actually. It's just so easy to get black cosmos without them compared to the rarest hybrids of pretty much all other flowers.


----------



## Katie0391 (May 21, 2020)

I feel lucky I found the hybrid rose island early in the game and took some orange ones home with me. I didn't find out until recently that they could help shorten the blue rose journey. Sad though. Mystery islands don't seem that exciting anymore with so little chance of finding anything different.


----------



## Miss Misty (May 21, 2020)

Cethosia said:


> They are better actually. It's just so easy to get black cosmos without them compared to the rarest hybrids of pretty much all other flowers.


I was being facetious based off my own experience. I got black cosmos really easy from seed-bred oranges. The hybrid oranges from an island I placed in a group haven't given me any yet and I've had them for a month. They just keep spawning oranges and strangely enough pinks.


----------

